

What if everyone is solving the wrong problem? - darengb
http://skim.me/blog/?p=441

======
bluestix
Most startups I see are solving first world problems.

Ignoring the fact that there are billions of starving people.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Isn't the internet a first-world phenomenon? How can a starving person access
the web through an $X00 device?

The gap between the 'top 1%' in America and the rest of us, is as nothing
compared with the gap between America and the third world.

